# Black cars and bird poo!



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

So I cleaned the car this morning. It looked superb. Went out to the car at 6pm and the roof looks like a dirty protest from a colony of seagulls who've been on the Vindaloo. Absolutely covered. So I soaked a MF towel, ringing wet and left it to dwell on the 6 large splatters. Gently washing it all off with a hosepipe to reveal it had all marred the surface.

ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hang on............................still crying............................ :-( 

On a black car it is terrible stuff that stands out a mile. I got the SRP out and that wasn't shifting it, then moved onto Megs Ultimate Compound. In the end I had to do the roof with my DA. Took 2 hours.

Is there something I am missing or can do to remove them without marring. (other than keeping vigil all day for birds?) I feel like it is a vendetta. When I had my silver car I didn't get this much poo. I've waxed the entire roof and put some Reload on. Actually, it did have wax and Reload on before and it still marred the paint. 
It is the bane of my life. I wish I'd never bought a black car. As good as they look when they're clean, they are hard work.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I’m really interested in people’s thoughts on this too. Thank you for posting and addressing a common problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I have PPF film on the roof and bonnet as I live under trees. Ceramic coatings and regular waxing protects the flanks. Sorry but this the only thing other than a garage that will guarantee the flying dogs wont mess with your paint.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We've been working on a preventative solution to this.

It is an early prototype, but see what you think...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Out of interest - what lsp were you using, and was it in good condition?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember someone saying that birds poo over water and because we keep our cars so shiny apparently it mimics the effect, could be complete horse dung but maybe a little bit of truth in it?


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

BrummyPete said:


> I remember someone saying that birds poo over water and because we keep our cars so shiny apparently it mimics the effect, could be complete horse dung but maybe a little bit of truth in it?


if thats the case I am sanding the car down :lol::doublesho


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> I remember someone saying that birds poo over water and because we keep our cars so shiny apparently it mimics the effect, could be complete horse dung but maybe a little bit of truth in it?


I heard similar regarding roof colours and sea gulls - something to do with a blue roof will stop them landing on it because they think its water (something like that anyway!).

I don't think it matters TBH - birds fly and they crap! I doubt they care what colour or how shiny the ground is beneath them. It would also be weird to think they hold it in until they see a shiny car 

Make a solution of ONR and clean it off as soon as you can - I think that is the only way to deal with the little sh*tters! :thumb:


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> We've been working on a preventative solution to this.
> 
> It is an early prototype, but see what you think...


Will it be available in one litre spray bottles ? 

Allan


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm finding birds poo a major problem at the moment - I come home every night to a new one on my car - I can't remember a year like it.

I normally soak a bit of kitchen paper in water, leave on for half hour and it just slides off (Sonax BSD on there doing good job).

That said, I missed one on the other half's Mini (black roof) and it's left a mark. Most frustrating.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

suds said:


> Out of interest - what lsp were you using, and was it in good condition?


I had Soft99 sealant on and also CarPro Reload applied that day too. Car is in very good condition. Recently machine polished and I detail it weekly.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Might this help?*

https://www.supagardshop.co.uk/bird-lime-neutraliser/


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I keep a pack of these in my glove box,

https://www.autoglym.com/bird-dropping-wipes


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If its left marring, then crack out the polish

If the poo has left etching, crack out the hair dryer and heat the panel.
Gently wipe after 30 secs or so with a soft MF and the etching will disappear.
Repeat if not completely gone


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I always keep a bottle of QD in the boot and sone clean, but cheap MF's from the £ shop just incase. If I get any I give it a good spray, let it soak a minute and lightly wipe. Flu pthe cloth, spray again and so on until it gone. Cloths then go in the bin. Always worked for me. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

James_R said:


> If its left marring, then crack out the polish
> 
> If the poo has left etching, crack out the hair dryer and heat the panel.
> Gently wipe after 30 secs or so with a soft MF and the etching will disappear.
> Repeat if not completely gone


Does the hairdryer really work? Interesting 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Does the hairdryer really work? Interesting
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah it works.
I've done it a few times when I had a black MINI.

Bird dump in the middle of the bonnet does not a happy chappy make...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

We get geese flying over occasionally and theirs is like massive bombs of gravel.

Been there with the black cars though mate, just got to do what you can and try not to park near trees or overhead cables.


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Does the hairdryer really work? Interesting

Yes Heat gun can work on certain clearcoat finishes but be careful not to over heat in the same area, especially on alloy panels. Use a laser temp gauge to monitor and raise the heat until the mark disappears. I wont quote an ideal temperature as each panel will be different.


Caution if attempted.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> I always keep a bottle of QD in the boot and sone clean, but cheap MF's from the £ shop just incase. If I get any I give it a good spray, let it soak a minute and lightly wipe. Flu pthe cloth, spray again and so on until it gone. Cloths then go in the bin. Always worked for me.


Why do you throw the cloths in the bin, could you not just sti cc k them in a bag then wash them!

This time of year is always bad, must be because the birds are feeding their young or something.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Why do you throw the cloths in the bin, could you not just sti cc k them in a bag then wash them!
> 
> This time of year is always bad, must be because the birds are feeding their young or something.


Probably but they are ten a penny and are full of bird shi*e.

Sent from my BAH2-W19 using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It was on the drive. There are lots of new birds nesting in the trees next to us so we get them a lot. It could have only been left a few mins. You see it make the shiny black like a matt finish from certain angles. Going to try the neutraliser, bought two cans of it in a hope that may stop it marring AND a car cover may help on the days we don't use the car. Never again will I buy black. Looks amazing but a real pain to keep it that way


----------

